# Need wireless mic belt or pouch



## pacman (Apr 8, 2008)

I did a quick search & didn't find what I am asking, so here goes. Can anyone suggest a source for belts or pouches for wireless mic transmitters? I don't have time to make them myself, so I am looking for a reasonably priced ready-made solution. Preferably, they should be some sort of fabric design, rather than the vinyl or imitation leather belts that Google searches turn up for use by AV/Fitness instructors. I'm using Shure LX & ULX packs.


----------



## silvrwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

How soon do you need them? I am guessing that you wouldn't need them that soon if you are looking on the internet unless you plan to over night-ship them. If you know anyone who can sew well they should be able to make some basic mic pouches in a short amount of time.

One quick fix possibility might be to fashion a sock onto a belt of some sort. This might be a quick solution but don't forget socks do stretch alittle bit. Hope this is a start or at least gets you thinking.


----------



## pacman (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I will need them in a week or so for several upcoming theatrical productions. I did check with the company that does my stage softgoods, but they said they couldn't fabricate them for what they considered a reasonable price (they never even quoted a ballpark price). I did buy a nice fabric belt/pouch from a Canadian AV/Fitness supplier, but the customs charge was nearly 1/3 the cost of the pouch! I'll look at the sock idea to see if I can quickly fabricate something that way.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Apr 8, 2008)

http://professionalwireless.com/pak.aspx

Most of the NYC shops also carry these or similar ones made by various costume shops. I know we've got some in stock at One Dream, you can contact me off-list and I can put you in touch with somebody in sales if you want.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 9, 2008)

Try these. Although their posting does not list it, they do fit the ULX transmitters. We have 16 of these, and love them.

~Dave

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/101048-REG/Shure_WA570A_WA570A_Belt_Pouch.html


----------



## Datte83 (Dec 7, 2014)

How to make mic puches for wireless bodypacks? Glue or sew? Material?


----------



## Catwalker (Dec 7, 2014)

When we cannot use the clips that are attached to our wireless mic transmitters, we buy some cellphone belt holders. Those aren't that expensive, they're black, and they attach to a lot of different costuming.


----------



## BillESC (Dec 8, 2014)

Look at Money Belts.


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 8, 2014)

Next Time I replace my belts, I'm going with these.

http://www.wirelessmicbelts.com/Belt-Pacs_c2.htm


----------



## dbaxter (Dec 8, 2014)

We bought 8 of the pacs TheaterEd referenced and they work great. Washable after each show and they've got loops so you can mount horizontally or vertically. Slightly padded so they're comfy for the actors.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 8, 2014)

our costumer made us a couple real quick and cheap just like those. she just sewed up a little pocket like that, put it on an elastic belt that velcros. great for under dresses or when there's nothing to clip a pack to.


----------

